
Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs on the Borderline Between Cakes and Biscuits - JumpCrisscross
http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/manuals/vfoodmanual/vfood6260.htm
======
ciot1CDM
I'm sure this issue will be revisited when/if the Jaffa becomes a favorite of
tea drinkers and surpasses the digestive in British sales.

